# testicles.............



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen
mask over his mouth and nose. A young student nurse appears and
gives him a partial sponge bath.

"Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only
here to wash your upper body and feet."

He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my
testicles black?"

Concerned that he might elevate his blood pressure and heart rate
from worrying about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment
and pulls back the covers.
She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles
gently in the other.

She looks very closely and says, "There's nothing wrong with them,
Sir. They look fine."

The man slowly pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her, and says
very slowly, "Thank you very much. That was wonderful. Now listen
very, very closely:

Are - my - test - results - back?"
:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one Gazz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Good one Gazz


Customer of mine had it on fb this morning Dave tickled me bud


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Badaboom :lol:


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

lol thats


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

